# Will bankruptcy affect my application



## Ant 2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I have recently signed A 2 year contract to work for a company in Canada, I believe the agency dealing with my application is putting me through on Provinsial nominee scheme, the job offer was submitted to the canadian govenment about a month ago. Unfortunately my company here in Jolly Old England is about to go pop...Will bankruptcy affect my application???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ant 2 said:


> Hi guys, I have recently signed A 2 year contract to work for a company in Canada, I believe the agency dealing with my application is putting me through on Provinsial nominee scheme, the job offer was submitted to the canadian govenment about a month ago. Unfortunately my company here in Jolly Old England is about to go pop...Will bankruptcy affect my application???


Corporate or personal bankruptcy is a civil matter and will have absolutely no affect on your emigration to Canada.


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

I have no idea about your application status, but the application processing time of all types of visas has been changed recently. Find out more information about applications which CIC processes at visa offices around the world. 
Application Processing Times: A Look at New Service Initiatives at CIC
God bless!


----------



## cgw1123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Have to agree with Auld Yin- civil matters shouldn't have an affect


----------

